# Pantechnicon Seven: Sneak preview



## Troo (May 14, 2008)

This one goes live on the 1st of April 2008. Here's a sneaky peek at the cover before I slap text all over it (all right, all right, I promise to slap less text on than usual):







We're rather chuffed to have been given an ISSN, so from Issue Seven onwards, Pantechnicon will be stored in the British Library.

Also, watch out for some rather spiffing news, to be announced once Issue Seven's available...


----------



## Troo (Jun 1, 2008)

In fact, I decided against slapping any text on it whatsoever.

Click here to download Pantechnicon Seven as a PDF, or here to visit the website and read all our juicy content online.

This issue contains:

*STORIES
The Web Across The Door*DF Lewis offers a short slice of weird.
DF Lewis​*The Trapper*Harsh winter, rotting food, and ghosts take their toll on a trapper and his wife.
Contains scenes of a graphic nature.
Johnny Mains​*Blood*New job, new boss, same old corporate life. With telepathy, a ghost, and murder.
Brian Wright​*Death Knock*A dead journalist seems to be visiting relatives of the recently-bereaved. It falls to the Department for Extra-Usual Affairs to investigate.
David Barnett​*The King is Dead*JFK, Marilyn Monroe and Elvis Presley meet a newcomer to the afterlife. Only two of them have his best interests at heart.
Alister Davison​*The Dopple Gang part two*Jake has a gun that can delete things. His only question now is who to kill first with it.
Colin Sinclair​*Tranquil Sea*An expedition to create a radio telescope using the Moon’s Daedalus Crater suffers Jovian interference.
David Brookes​*Seeing the Light*She’s not crazy. And she’s going to show everyone exactly how not crazy she is. Even if it kills them.
Suzanne Jackson​*FEATURES*
*Interview: Barry Wood*Caroline chats to the Canadian author about his work and his future plans.​*SF101: Olaf Stapledon*Sean Parker’s series continues with an exploration of Stapledon’s work. ​*Icon Oddities: The Musical Career of William Shatner.*Jamie Halliday kicks off a new series on the odd careers of genre icons, starting with the **** himself.​*Horror Gems: Sundown*The next in Jamie’s Horror Gems series takes a look at this bargain-bucket treasure, unavailable on DVD.​*Weird Tales:
A Time-Travelling interview with DF Lewis.*Des and Caroline talk. And travel through time.​*COLUMNS*
*The Fandom Menace**The Age of Innocence*
SF: Is it really for you any more?​*Time for some Perspective*
And now, a look at the murky waters of Doctor Who fandom, and the raging battle of New Who vs. Old Who.​


----------

